# Thank You



## Scott_Rouse (Oct 12, 2009)

Hey ENWorlders (is that what we call ourselves?),   

  I just wanted to let everyone know that after 9 1/2 years, today is my last day at Wizards of the Coast. As I leave Wizards, I am left with nothing but respect and admiration for the people and products that have made it such a great company to work for. I will be staying in the Seattle area to pursue new opportunities in the gaming industry.

  Working on Dungeons & Dragons has been the height of my career and I have thoroughly enjoyed being a member of this community. Through these forums I have formed many friendships and look forward to continuing to particpate as a fan of D&D. Plus, thanks to ENworld I have a permanent nickname in "The Rouse". I will continue to be an active member although my post count and frequency is going to slow down in the short term (at least until I start up a new D&D game group ).  

  If you want to connect with me outside of this community here is my LinkedIn profile.

Cheers,


----------



## Thaumaturge (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that.  Unless this is something you wanted then... yippee!

I think the community has benefited from your input, so I hope you aren't a stranger.

Thaumaturge.


----------



## w_earle_wheeler (Oct 12, 2009)

Good luck, Scott.

We'll be glad to see you around as a regular ol' D&D fan!


----------



## jgbrowning (Oct 12, 2009)

Best of luck in the future and glad to hear you won't become a scarce face in these parts!

joe b.


----------



## ExploderWizard (Oct 12, 2009)

Best of luck in the job search. Its kind of tough finding any job these days and a game related job is the proverbial needle in the haystack. Stay in touch.


----------



## Xyxox (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow! I hope everything works out for you!


----------



## Treebore (Oct 12, 2009)

Good luck, Scott. I wish you tons of luck in your new endeavors!


----------



## malkav666 (Oct 12, 2009)

Dear Scott,

I wish you and yours the best of luck in the next episode of life 


love,

malkav


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Oct 12, 2009)

Scott_Rouse said:


> Hey ENWorlders (is that what we call ourselves?),
> 
> I just wanted to let everyone know that after 9 1/2 years, today is my last day at Wizards of the Coast. As I leave Wizards, I am left with nothing but respect and admiration for the people and products that have made it such a great company to work for. I will be staying in the Seattle area to pursue new opportunities in the gaming industry.
> 
> ...



What? Why? When? How? 

I hope this is not an early "Christmas Present" (the kind of present WotC/Hasbro seems to like at the end of the year) and your own decision, and I hope you have found or will find a new kick-ass job. 

And a kick-ass game, too.


----------



## Nifft (Oct 12, 2009)

Scott_Rouse said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know that after 9 1/2 years, today is my last day at Wizards of the Coast.



 Oh my. What bad news for WotC.

Best wishes for your job search, Scott.

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Rechan (Oct 12, 2009)

You've been nothing but awesome, Scott - a real good sport and sense of humor.

Hope things work out for you, and you stick around! The place wouldn't be the same without THe Rouse!


----------



## Shemeska (Oct 12, 2009)

While I've never been a fan of 4e, and WotC's decisions over the past several years haven't flown well with me, you've been a class act. You've been approachable, and I've never doubted your sincerity towards the fanbase and the RPG community as a while. Good luck in the future!


----------



## Henry (Oct 12, 2009)

Responding quickly before the thread blossoms:

Scott, thank you for going to bat for us gamers as often as you did. I wish you nothing but the best for the future, and hope that whoever succeeds you can fill your shoes in terms of keeping open channels with the community.  Good luck and Godspeed, don't be a stranger here, etc.


----------



## Imperialus (Oct 12, 2009)

Best of luck Scott.

WoTC will be poorer without you.


----------



## Vicar In A Tutu (Oct 12, 2009)

This is a huge loss for WoTC. I wish you all the best, Scott!


----------



## Rykion (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for all you have done Scott, and good luck on whatever you end up doing next!


----------



## jdrakeh (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't think D&D 4e could have been the obviously awesome success that it is without you at the helm. Thanks and good luck!


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Oct 12, 2009)

Good luck Scott! I hope to hear about some new kickbutt project from you soon. I know I'll buy it.


----------



## Phaezen (Oct 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear you are leaving WOTC Scott, good luck with your future endeavours and thank you for putting up with all our whining


----------



## wedgeski (Oct 12, 2009)

Scott, you've been nothing but a pillar of good humour on this board. I wish you well, and you'll be missed as an insider for us D&D nerds.


----------



## AsmodeusLore (Oct 12, 2009)

Gonna miss you, The Rouse.  Stay frosty.


----------



## Echohawk (Oct 12, 2009)

Scott, you've been an excellent representative for WotC over the last few years, but in particular, I want to thank you for bringing such a great sense of humour to your work. Many of your posts to ENWorld have managed to be both informative and funny at the same time, even when dealing with an occasionally hostile audience. That is something I have both appreciated and admired immensely.

Best wishes for whatever it is you have planned next!


----------



## Eridanis (Oct 12, 2009)

Best of luck, Scott.


----------



## Mark (Oct 12, 2009)

Farewell! Wherever you fare!


----------



## ShinHakkaider (Oct 12, 2009)

Even though I never jumped on the 4E bandwagon I did take special note of your efforts to do right by both WOTC and 3rd party publishers via the GSL as well as you keeping an open line of communications with the fans. You seem like a decent enough chap and I hope there's an excellent gig waiting for you somewhere.


----------



## mach1.9pants (Oct 12, 2009)

Yeah thanks heaps for your replies and input here, especially with the 4E growing pains... and putting up with our rants as DnD fanbois!

Good luck with your next adventure, I hope to see 'The Rouse Games Ltd' selling products soon


----------



## Meek (Oct 12, 2009)

Gonna miss you in your WOTC capacity Scott. To me you were like the face and voice of the company on these forums, and I always looked out for a Rouse post to see what was going on when something confusing or exciting was afoot. Good luck!


----------



## Ktulu (Oct 12, 2009)

That is sad news for us.  Hope it's good news for you.


Here's to you Rouse.


----------



## Grimstaff (Oct 12, 2009)

Best wishes, Scott!

I hope this was a planned separation, but if not, here's hoping you land on your feet!


----------



## HRG (Oct 12, 2009)

Best of luck, Scott. Keep in touch.


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Oct 12, 2009)

Scott_Rouse said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know that after 9 1/2 years, today is my last day at Wizards of the Coast.




Good luck, Scott.  I've appreciated your involvement in the community.

Now, wear a suit and get a haircut you hippie!



> I will be staying in the Seattle area to pursue new opportunities in the gaming industry.




Oh ... um ... never mind about that suit and haircut then.


----------



## Remathilis (Oct 12, 2009)

Good luck Scott! Thanks for being our punching bag liaison to WotC during the latest edition switch.


----------



## Lackhand (Oct 12, 2009)

Good luck, stay in touch, and pimp whatever you're working on next somewhere nice & visible


----------



## greywulf (Oct 12, 2009)

I'll drink a beer in your honour and toast your best wishes for the future, Scott. 

Thank you for all you've done for the hobby so far, and may you continue to keep right on doing it


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 12, 2009)

Am I the only one who read, "I will be staying in the Seattle area to pursue new opportunities in the gaming industry" as "I've already got a better job lined up"?

I hope I'm reading that correctly.  Although I've had (and continue to have) exactly zero interest in 4e as a game for me or my group, it's been fun to follow its development from an academic point of view at least, and it's been interesting to see Scott as a personable face of the company at a potentially difficult time PR-wise.  I think you've done a great job, personally.

Is it me, though, or does this job burn through people at an awfully fast rate?  I started paying attention about the time that I started my current job, and it seems like we've had half a dozen brand managers for D&D in that time.


----------



## Herschel (Oct 12, 2009)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> Good luck Scott! I hope to hear about some new kickbutt project from you soon. I know I'll buy it.




Just hope he doesn't design feminine products. 

Good luck Scott!


----------



## El Mahdi (Oct 12, 2009)

Good Luck, Scott!

Don't be a stranger.


----------



## hewligan (Oct 12, 2009)

As someone who really disliked the path that WoTC took with 4e, and the way they trod on the community at times, it was always 'The Rouse' that would turn up and calm things down and make me think - "gee, this guy is really an awesome guy, and if he is here, keeping his company connected to the community, then all is not lost."

A terrible loss to WoTC, although I doubt they realise it yet.

Good luck Scott. With your passion, experience, and focus, I am sure you will continue to make waves in the gaming industry.


----------



## carborundum (Oct 12, 2009)

Best of luck, Mr. The Rouse! I've enjoyed and respected all your posts here. 

I heard a rumour that Paizo had a new editor starting - aren't they in Seattle?

/me ducks and covers


----------



## Saracenus (Oct 12, 2009)

Scott,

Thank you for all that you did to smooth the rough edges of the 4e launch and doing a bang-up job in community relations here. Good luck with your future endeavors.


----------



## Jack99 (Oct 12, 2009)

I pity whoever is going to follow you - that's some pretty big shoes to fill.

Cheers and good luck!


----------



## CleverNickName (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for being such a charming and effective WotC Ambassador in these forums, Scott.

Best wishes on your new endeavors...and if you ever make the 3-hour drive down to Portland, drop me a line.  I've got a pitcher of microbrew with your name on it.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Oct 12, 2009)

Le Rouse: best of luck in your future endeavors.  WotC's loss willo certainly be someone's gain.


----------



## Angellis_ater (Oct 12, 2009)

Good luck, thankyou for being "The Rouse" with all of us and know that you did an awesome job!


----------



## BryonD (Oct 12, 2009)

Best of luck Scott


----------



## Klaus (Oct 12, 2009)

Best of luck, Scott, and do keep in touch!


----------



## fba827 (Oct 12, 2009)

The Rouse, good luck where ever your path takes you.

Have to say, you always managed to impress me with your ability to stay cool or have a sense of humor about comments/discussions that would have easily made me go postal.  I'm sure that's a skill that will come in handy anywhere you find yourself


----------



## FATDRAGONGAMES (Oct 12, 2009)

Good luck Scott. You have always been a pleasure to deal with, and WOTC is poorer for losing you.


----------



## lurkinglidda (Oct 12, 2009)

I've known Scott since our days at university. He's always been a stand-up guy, full of passion and devotion. I couldn't begin to count how many nights he took work home with him, how many hours he spent in meetings (often double or triple booked!) to make D&D the best brand possible, or the ways in which I looked up to him. 

Scott's a great guy and will excel at anything he does. 

Scotty, I'm raising a glass in your honor. Well done, sir!


----------



## Darrin Drader (Oct 12, 2009)

Scott, you've always been an interesting guy to read on these boards and I wish you luck. I hope your next career move isn't as much of a 'rock and a hard place' scenario as this one was.


----------



## RefinedBean (Oct 12, 2009)

Best of luck, Scott!


----------



## Markn (Oct 12, 2009)

clevernickname said:


> thanks for being such a charming and effective wotc ambassador in these forums, scott.




qft!


----------



## catsclaw227 (Oct 12, 2009)

Good luck on your new ventures, Scott.  You've been a great ambassador for WoTC and a great face for 4e D&D.  I expect that the part you played in the tumultuous start for 4e helped make it the success it is today.  

You are a stand-up guy and I wish you the best with your "new opportunity" in the Seattle gaming industry.


----------



## Henrix (Oct 12, 2009)

Good grief, I really hope it's you who left them!*

The 4e launch would have looked different without you (no to mention the GSL debacle).

And I really hope we'll see you around here! (So, get a new D&D group going soon!  )



* For both of you, really - if Wizards fired you it's a really bad move on their part. 
And if you left them I suppose it's because you have something better going - and I hope you have.


----------



## Lord Xtheth (Oct 12, 2009)

...and Thank you, Rouse.


----------



## Jan van Leyden (Oct 12, 2009)

Let me chime in and thank you for all the work you've done on behalf of us gamers.

I only hope that your exciting new position in the gaming industry isn't something about doing PR for a new Toys'R'Us. 

So now: Rouseketeers of the world ... on the count of three ... one ... two ... three ...

For he's a jolly good gamer, for he's a jolly good gamer, for he's a damn swell guy

which nobody can deny!!! ...


----------



## Panthanas (Oct 12, 2009)

I'll also wish you the best luck!  I hope to see you around the boards!


----------



## the Jester (Oct 12, 2009)

Best wishes to you, The Rouse! You are an awesome dude for all the hard work you did to help out the game and gamers at large. We'll miss having you in there, but hopefully you're on to even better things. Good luck!


----------



## samursus (Oct 12, 2009)

Good luck Scott, and thanks for being the voice for the company for us here at ENWorld...  because of you, I always felt that maybe WOTC was listening.

WotC won't be the same without you.


----------



## JVisgaitis (Oct 12, 2009)

Scott,

Thanks for being such a great steward for D&D. You certainly turned me around with the updates to the GSL and you've always taken a lot of flak, but never returned it in kind. You are a gentleman and a scholar. I'm sure I speak for the lot of us when I say that you will be sorely missed.

Best of luck in whatever you do!


----------



## Shroomy (Oct 12, 2009)

Scott, best of luck!


----------



## Umbran (Oct 12, 2009)

Thank you for all your hard work!  Good luck going forward, sir!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 12, 2009)

Scott, I can't say I've always agreed with your posts or design decisions, but I've _always_ respected your POV, honesty and your efforts.

Vaya con Dios, Happy Trails, Good Luck and all that kind of stuff!

And don't be a stranger 'round these here parts, either.


----------



## Herremann the Wise (Oct 12, 2009)

I'll add my voice to the significant chorus wishing you the best of luck and thanking you for your positive influence on the game we all love so much.

Best Regards
Herremann the Wise


----------



## joethelawyer (Oct 12, 2009)

Breaking my self-imposed exile to say good luck Scott.  You had a tough job, made tougher by folks like me, and the situations WOTC got themselves into lately, but you did your job well and professionally.  Hopefully you land on your feet soon and do well.

Back to exile...


----------



## Hunter In Darkness (Oct 12, 2009)

Good, luck to you scott


----------



## thalmin (Oct 12, 2009)

Scott, best of luck. Big loss for WotC.


----------



## Zinovia (Oct 12, 2009)

Thank you for all your work on D&D over the years, for being available to the community, and for making us feel we had an advocate at WotC.  You have made gaming a better place Mr. The Rouse.  Good luck to you, and don't be a stranger around here.


----------



## Jasperak (Oct 12, 2009)

Great loss for WOTC, hopefully a gain for a brand/company I can support. Best of luck to you Scott. I hope to continue seeing your name in the industry.


----------



## Beckett (Oct 12, 2009)

Quite a surprise. Good luck in what comes next!

I guess this means Shelly needs to recruit another player for the group.


----------



## Rel (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for all the hard work, Scott.  And please continue your presence here at ENW.  We need folks like you.


----------



## Daigle (Oct 13, 2009)

Thank you for everything, Scott.

Godspeed, and may your new endeavor rocketh mightily.


----------



## MMDuran (Oct 13, 2009)

Farewell, farewell, Scott.  It's sad to see one of the last survivors from our Promotions Department days at WotC moving on.  Those were good times and it's been fun to lurk around and watch as you, Chris, and Shelly continued to do your thing in gaming (I fell prey to another gaming industry of sorts by way of law school).

Best to you.  I've no doubt whatever your opportunities you're looking at will be revealed to the rest of us soon enough!


----------



## weem (Oct 13, 2009)

Good luck Scott


----------



## UngainlyTitan (Oct 13, 2009)

Good luck and thanks.


----------



## Wik (Oct 13, 2009)

Bah.  Good riddance, I say.  I mean, what have you done for us fans?  Zilchnadasquat.

I mean, come on.  We all know your "timely responses to fan worries about the direction of D&D" were just excuses to get on the computer and not do any work at the office.  

And your "loyal and devoted efforts to get the GSL working" was just an attempt to build up your resume.  Oh, I see through you, Rouse.

_I'm on to your little game._

Also, any of the so-called "rouseketeers" are mental patients.  It's quite obvious.

I hear Gary Coleman is replacing you.  A step up, I might add.  But, y'know, Different Strokes for Different Folks...

***

In all seriousness, though, good luck and can't wait to see what you're behind next.  Please tell me it's the d6 system.  That'd rock.


----------



## MerricB (Oct 13, 2009)

Good luck, Scott! I hope your next job treats you well. 

Cheers!


----------



## Crothian (Oct 13, 2009)

Thank you, Scott!  Best of Luck with whatever is next.


----------



## Nylanfs (Oct 13, 2009)

Good luck Scott, And like others I didn't like the direction of 4e and the GSL (especially from a third party software support persective) but you have always been a class act. Even when we could tell that you were giving us the party line. 


BTW I heard a rumor that Catalyst Game Labs was looking for somebody with your skillsets ....


----------



## pawsplay (Oct 13, 2009)

Rouse in the house!!!


----------



## Asmor (Oct 13, 2009)

Man, I know there have been a lot of "big names" leaving D&D in the past couple years, but this is the first time it's been someone whose absence makes me worry for D&D.

Wish you weren't leaving, but I wish you the best in your future endeavors. You've been the face of D&D as far as I'm concerned for a while, and you'll be sorely missed.


----------



## Kzach (Oct 13, 2009)

You were one of my favourite nerds.

*sniff*

*waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*


----------



## tuxgeo (Oct 13, 2009)

*. . . and Thanks right back at you, The Rouse!*

Another vacancy among the Wyld Stallyns. They're dropping like {something that drops really fast}. 

Best of success in your future endeavors; and please do keep the ENWorld community apprised of what's going on. 

(For our part, the Rouseketeers are not planning on disbanding any time soon, AFAIK. Maybe, to the contrary, we'll get more members now that membership in the Rouseketeers won't be seen as endorsing either WotC generally or D&D 4E specifically. I think JeffB and Fifth_Element have a few more slots open in the roster. . . .)


----------



## avin (Oct 13, 2009)

My best wishes for you, dude. You'll be missed.


----------



## James Jacobs (Oct 13, 2009)

Oof... sorry to hear, man! Best of luck on whatever comes next, and don't be a stranger!


----------



## freyar (Oct 13, 2009)

Good luck, andI hope everything works out.


----------



## smug (Oct 13, 2009)

Scott: you've been extraordinarily gracious, to the point that even people that hate WotC and/or 4e liked you. Good luck.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Oct 13, 2009)

smug said:


> Scott: you've been extraordinarily gracious, to the point that even people that hate WotC and/or 4e liked you. Good luck.



 On this I have to agree - while I have never been silent in my regard towards some of the decisions made in regards to D&D, I have never had any complaints about the way you handled things.

Good luck on the roads ahead, and please feel free to drop in now and again. Sanity is to be prized.

The Auld Grump


----------



## Hussar (Oct 13, 2009)

Nothing to add that hasn't been said already.

Good luck in whatever life brings you and don't be a stranger.


----------



## catsclaw227 (Oct 13, 2009)

BTW -- when do we get to find out where you are working next?  We need to know what new part of the "gaming community" to support!


----------



## Qwillion (Oct 13, 2009)

Best of luck Scott.


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 13, 2009)

While I've not always liked the words being said, I did appreciate who was saying it and respected you for it, Rouse. May WotC's loss be someone else's gain and I can't wait to see or hear who it is.

Good luck and fair speed.


----------



## Vrecknidj (Oct 13, 2009)

Like others: good luck, sorry to see you go, etc., etc.

I will definitely keep an eye open to see where you end up.  If some organization picks you up, that will definitely give me a reason to consider making purchases through that company.

Dave


----------



## darjr (Oct 13, 2009)

Good luck man, and thank you!


----------



## Dark Mistress (Oct 13, 2009)

WotC will be poorer with out you. Good luck on what ever you decided to do next.


----------



## Tharian (Oct 13, 2009)

Best of luck to you, Scott.  What I would say to you has already been said in the responses here in better ways than I could.

I hope all goes well for you in your new ventures.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 13, 2009)

I haven't been a fan of 4E, but I've appreciated the time you spent communicating with the fans.  Even when the response was volatile.  God bless, and may you stay in wealth and in health.


----------



## Lanefan (Oct 13, 2009)

One more singer here in this now-enormous choir: thanks for the good work!

Stay cool, stay sane, and stay in touch. 

Lanefan


----------



## goodmangames (Oct 13, 2009)

Scott, it was great working with you. Good luck.


----------



## Wycen (Oct 13, 2009)

Now you can post here even more.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Oct 13, 2009)

As a voice of WoTC, you've been really appreciated here.  They'll be lesser without you.  Best wishes!


----------



## Jack99 (Oct 13, 2009)

Wik said:


> Also, any of the so-called "rouseketeers" are mental patients.  It's quite obvious.




!!!??!!!

All hail to the Rouse

/salute


----------



## shixinggang208 (Oct 13, 2009)

Good luck! Scott


----------



## CharlesRyan (Oct 13, 2009)

Really sorry to hear it, Scott. But welcome to the exclusive club of ex-D&D Brand Managers!

Given your nearly 4 years in office, you have a privileged place in our ranks: (by my count, at least) you were the longest-serving D&D Brand Manager (or equivalent) of the WotC era. I don't know, maybe ever?

Congrats on a good run, and best of luck going forward!


----------



## ephealy (Oct 13, 2009)

Best of luck, Scott, and keep in touch.


----------



## Peraion Graufalke (Oct 13, 2009)

Sorry to hear you leave WotC. Thank you and best of luck!


----------



## Peraion Graufalke (Oct 13, 2009)

Btw, the last update for the Adventure Tools lists Liz Schuh as D&D Brand Director in the credits section.

For added confusion, compare the credits sections of the Character Builder and the Adventure Tools; both were updated October 6th, and the Brand Teams are quite different.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Oct 13, 2009)

Best wishes, Scott, it's been great to have you around. For me, personally, you've made the difference on a couple of issues.

I am, however, sad that we'll have to disband the Rouseketeers.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 13, 2009)

Scott, you were always a class act.  AFAICT, you were also always the person to go to for a straight answer.  You will be missed at WotC (but hopefully will still remain here at EN World for as long as you game).


RC


----------



## Aberzanzorax (Oct 13, 2009)

Scott, you've shown courage and patience and fan devotion when few or no one else has. Thank you for your willingness to answer hard questions, even when I and others asked them in not-so-nice ways.

Here's hoping you're leaving of your own choice. If not, any WotC exec foolish enough to lay you off should be fired next.

Best of luck, and I hope to see you in the future as a representative of another gaming company!


----------



## Jhaelen (Oct 13, 2009)

So long, and thanks for all the fish!


----------



## smug (Oct 13, 2009)

Wycen said:


> Now you can post here even more.




It's not his job anymore. His next job may take up his time doing other stuff (posting on his new employer's forums, whatever).

It'd be pretty cool if Scott's strong fan interaction was part of him getting his next job (whether he already has it or is going to get it in the future).


----------



## Mr. Wilson (Oct 13, 2009)

Whoever replaces you has very large shoes to fill.

Best of luck in your future endeavors.


----------



## diaglo (Oct 13, 2009)

Scott_Rouse said:


> Hey ENWorlders (is that what we call ourselves?),




i can't post what i mostly call y'all.

you are welcome.


----------



## Klaus (Oct 13, 2009)

diaglo said:


> i can't post what i mostly call y'all.
> 
> you are welcome.



"You damn kids"?


----------



## Talath (Oct 13, 2009)

You never did wear the puffy shirt and take a picture of yourself in it. I suppose you could still do it, in theory, but it won't be the same without your management powers and responsibility in the company.

That'll do Rouse. That'll do.


----------



## Dimitris (Oct 13, 2009)

Good luck, Scott! I wish you the best ..


----------



## diaglo (Oct 13, 2009)

Klaus said:


> "You damn kids"?




[old mang scooby do] if it wasn't for those damn kids i would've gotten OD&D(1974) back in print :fist:[/old mang scooby do]


----------



## dmccoy1693 (Oct 13, 2009)

Best of luck to you, Sir, in all you do. May all your rolls be crits and all your magic missiles strike true.


----------



## Rel (Oct 13, 2009)

dmccoy1693 said:


> and all your magic missiles strike true.




[FauxEditionWarOutrage]If it weren't for Scott Rouse all magic missiles WOULD strike true!![/FauxEditionWarOutrage]


----------



## Plane Sailing (Oct 13, 2009)

Scott, you've been a great 'PR' man for WotC (in the best sense), and you've brought a sense of honesty and fun to everything you've said here. You'll be much missed as the face of WotC, but still much appreciated as a jolly decent chap!

Good luck for the future


----------



## Dannager (Oct 13, 2009)

Rel said:


> [FauxEditionWarOutrage]If it weren't for Scott Rouse all magic missiles WOULD strike true!![/FauxEditionWarOutrage]



This filled my laugh tank for the morning.


----------



## Lilith (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for being the go-to person for our 4e queries Scott. I hope that wherever life takes you next that you hit the ground running (and succeed at all the appropriate skill checks).


----------



## questing gm (Oct 13, 2009)

Good luck, Scott! 

Thanks for all the job you've done for WotC, the GSL and being the last person I've counted on that bothered to clean up their mess.


----------



## Woas (Oct 13, 2009)

I look forward to hearing all the old in-side gossip about the in's-and-out's of 4e during your time as an employee in a year or few once you've settled into something else. I'm being honest, that stuff interests me. Like when that other guy.. uhh, is his name Dansey or something? Talked about when they went to the TSR warehouse...


----------



## deClench (Oct 13, 2009)

Much luck to you!


----------



## Wik (Oct 13, 2009)

Woas said:


> Like when that other guy.. uhh, is his name Dansey or something? Talked about when they went to the TSR warehouse...




So many dead prostitutes... _so little time._


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Oct 13, 2009)

Now I regret not coming up and saying hi during the 4E launch party.

Good luck with future adventures, Scott!


----------



## occam (Oct 13, 2009)

Oof, that's a sock to the gut. Well, good luck wherever you're going next, Scott!


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 14, 2009)

I remember the day, when you first emerge and said something about when the Dragon and Dungeon magazines were cancelled, that folks had to deal with it, and that was that (a small summary of sorts)

People were not happy...and they it be known. (Oh boy, they did)

I remember when you came to your 1st Ennie Awards, and you were rushing in (a bit late I think) and, and...ah, a bit  'loose-brain happy'

Then as time past, that abrasive nature, the roughness edges felt...gave way to a smoother contour of better understanding when it came to the RPG community. (Still a tough crowd, no matter what)

The great change was seen last year, at the Ennies of 2008.

You are the only and with high possibility, the only Brand Manager, where I took many photos of, and from there...I witness your transformation. 

I pray now that experience you have earned over time, has made you a better and stronger individual, person-wise and in business.

Thank you for the time and energy, you gave at Hasbro/WOtc.

Now, spread that same energy somewhere else, that truly needs it.

Peace


----------



## Connorsrpg (Oct 14, 2009)

I wonder if those 2 rednecks The Rouse employed took his stuff?

Thanks for your time here and with Wizards Scott....had to deal with some rude people in your time, but you always kept your humour. 

Cheers & good luck, C


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 14, 2009)

Disapointing for me. Even if you got a better job. 

(But I hope you did).

As for that nickname, I think Morrus/Russ came up with it (inadvertantly)...but I will always be willing to take credit.


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 14, 2009)

This is a sad day! 
Good luck to you.

You will be missed. =(


----------



## Roland55 (Oct 15, 2009)

Onward and upward, young man.

Onward and upward.


----------



## Quantarum (Oct 15, 2009)

For everything you've done on behalf of gamers, thanks.

-Q.


----------



## Upper_Krust (Oct 15, 2009)

Just wanted to say thanks Scott, and best wishes for the future.


----------



## Amphimir Míriel (Oct 16, 2009)

Rouse, Muchas Gracias y Buena Suerte!


----------



## JeffB (Oct 26, 2009)

Sorry for being late to comment- I was away for a few weeks w/ no web access.

I'm saddened to hear this Scott as I always have felt you are super class-act and the most personable "internet voice" WOTC has had by far since the late 2E days. 

I hope the future brings you great things! And hope you are getting into some Ducks too


----------



## Fifth Element (Oct 27, 2009)

Belated well-wishings on behalf of all the Rouseketeers. Much luck to you in the future!


----------



## dinelendarkstar (Nov 18, 2009)

Well even though I am really late to the game on this, I would like to say it was a pleasure meeting you at D&DXP 2008 and wish we would have had the chance to talk at GenCon 2008. I wish you the best in all your endeavors.


----------

